# Moving to Cyprus



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi

Me , my husband and 2 year old are looking to relocate to Cyprus, as cliche as it sounds we are just looking for a new life in the sun. 

We will have enough money to put a deposit on a small villa and looking to open a Gift Shop Business (not to worried about the shop as the product is very successful and sells itself)

I really would like advice on where in Cyprus would be suitable for our needs, we need somewhere coastal with preferably an all year round tourist trade, but also somewhere with a nice school, we can both drive so wouldn't be too bad if we bought a Villa maximum 10 minutes drive from the shop.

I apologise for being quite vague with my information, I am very new to forum chatting, also we really are shooting in the dark, originally we were looking at Spain, but I got married in Cyprus in June, and it just felt right, I would be very grateful for any advice please. And thank you for taking the time to read my post


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

Come back out for a holiday and drive around - the east and west side are totally different so what I like, could be totally different to what you like. You haven't mentioned your age, or what you are looking for.

You are asking a forum where to live! Come and visit Cyprus again for a holiday and drive around different places and see things for yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Rachal, I would recommend a read through all the past threads to gain some valued info to answer some of your queries, there are sticky thread regarding schools, although a two year old is hardly going to need the International School as yet !

Loads of knowledge passed on from people who faced the same decisions as you. 

Any further questions you have will be answered, I am sure.


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Come back out for a holiday and drive around - the east and west side are totally different so what I like, could be totally different to what you like. You haven't mentioned your age, or what you are looking for.
> 
> ...



I know that I will have to come out and really have a good look, but was really just looking for advise and suggestions, so I could maybe short list my options, I am 30 years old, I am looking for somewhere coastal that I could open a gift shop that is suitable place for a 2 year old to be brought up

Thank you for your reply


----------



## rachal1084 (Jul 26, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> Hi Rachal, I would recommend a read through all the past threads to gain some valued info to answer some of your queries, there are sticky thread regarding schools, although a two year old is hardly going to need the International School as yet !
> 
> Loads of knowledge passed on from people who faced the same decisions as you.
> 
> Any further questions you have will be answered, I am sure.



Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You say you have enough to put a deposit on a small villa. I don't want to know your financial situation but need to make you aware that you would need minimum 50% deposit and even then banks are very reluctant to give mortgages at the moment. If you are looking at a resale you need to buy one that has full title deeds or you will not get a mortgage on it at all.
Some developes can organise in house mortgages if you have a good deposit.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Reading your post again gives me concern as you talk of opening a gift shop. There are so many of these types of shops in the tourist areas that unless what you have is something totally unique I can't see much chance of you making a good living from such a business.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Reading your post again gives me concern as you talk of opening a gift shop. There are so many of these types of shops in the tourist areas that unless what you have is something totally unique I can't see much chance of you making a good living from such a business.


..... not to mention where the customers might come from given the lack of tourists.

Pete


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Good morning,

Cyprus can be and is for many a wonderful place to live and especially to bring up a child, providing you have the financial backing to do so. Please consider very carefully and read the threads here, as has already been mentioned. 

Just a couple of pointers to consider. Small business are closing every day, unless it is something very very special you are selling. You will need to speak Cypriot Greek, even in an ex-pat area. Financially you will need to budget for private health insurance as you will not be eligible for state healthcare, and there is the mortgage, as Veronica has mentioned banks are not lending much at present, and for the foreseeable future, in fact a Cypriot friend has just had his request for a mortgage refused and he had a 75% deposit. 

Should you be in financial difficulties, there is no social security payments, unless you have paid in to the Cypriot system, you will be on your own.

Come over for a long visit if possible, have a look around the island, talk to people, get to know the locals. not just the ex-pat community, you will soon see if it is for you. What ever you decide good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Cyprus can be and is for many a wonderful place to live and especially to bring up a child, providing you have the financial backing to do so. Please consider very carefully and read the threads here, as has already been mentioned.
> 
> ...


Mycroft, just a question, why should she not be eligible for state healthcare if she has a business and must pay in to the social fund?

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Mycroft, just a question, why should she not be eligible for state healthcare if she has a business and must pay in to the social fund?
> 
> Anders


As I understand it, from August 1st all new claimants will have to show a record of three years payments into the Cypriot Social Fund. There are some exceptions for example, those in receipt of Cypriot benefits. As to whether contributions to the social fund in their home country counts this has yet to be tried out. I understand that EU regulations say that this should be counted, but as with some other EU regulations this may well be ignored here until someone challenges it with the EU.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> As I understand it, from August 1st all new claimants will have to show a record of three years payments into the Cypriot Social Fund. There are some exceptions for example, those in receipt of Cypriot benefits. As to whether contributions to the social fund in their home country counts this has yet to be tried out. I understand that EU regulations say that this should be counted, but as with some other EU regulations this may well be ignored here until someone challenges it with the EU.


This is not true! You only need a C104 from the country inside EU where you have contributed to the healthcare fund for a least three years. It can be in one ore more countries. All contributions count, not only in Cyprus. This is common in many countries in EU, only new in Cyprus. I have already got mine from Germany and Citizens Service say its ok. ANother ground rule Cyprus must follow.

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Anders, what is this form to which you refer? We have our health cards and assume that, after 1st August, we shall just pay to see the doctor and then pay for our prescription items. This is the first time I have read of the C104.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> Anders, what is this form to which you refer? We have our health cards and assume that, after 1st August, we shall just pay to see the doctor and then pay for our prescription items. This is the first time I have read of the C104.


It is not for people with state pension. Only if you work as emplyed or self employed

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> It is not for people with state pension. Only if you work as emplyed or self employed
> 
> Anders


That's probably why I hadn't come across it. Thanks for your swift reply.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> This is not true! You only need a C104 from the country inside EU where you have contributed to the healthcare fund for a least three years. It can be in one ore more countries. All contributions count, not only in Cyprus. This is common in many countries in EU, only new in Cyprus. I have already got mine from Germany and Citizens Service say its ok. ANother ground rule Cyprus must follow.
> 
> Anders


As I stated for all NEW applicants AFTER August 1st 2013 the rules for registering for a Cypriot State health card are changing. The health authority should take into account the payments from another EU member state I agree, but whether they do or not is a case of wait and see. Cyprus is known for not following EU legislation if it suits them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> As I stated for all NEW applicants AFTER August 1st 2013 the rules for registering for a Cypriot State health card are changing. The health authority should take into account the payments from another EU member state I agree, but whether they do or not is a case of wait and see. Cyprus is known for not following EU legislation if it suits them.


Don't be so negative, they will agree. I have asked the same question in both Limassol and Paphos and both give the same answer. From 1-8 they will require C104 to give a new card.

To be honest, there is not many points anymore where they break the rules, or you can give me many examples? Exise Duty is one.

Anders


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> You only need a C104 from the country inside EU where you have contributed to the healthcare fund for a least three years.


Cannot find anything like this in the UK - have asked our accountant. Anybody knows what the UK equivalent is?

Thanks

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> Cannot find anything like this in the UK - have asked our accountant. Anybody knows what the UK equivalent is?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


It is strange because this form is an EU form and should be named the same in all countries. I have got from Germany and Sweden so now I have contributed over 30 years, hope it is enough 

Anders


----------



## SarahJaneB (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi I moved out to Sea Caves near Peyia with my 19 month old, I can thoroughly recommend her nursery and her swimming classes. Anywhere around Peyia, Sea Caves, st. George, Tala etc are lovely places to live with a little one xx


----------



## SarahJaneB (Aug 25, 2013)

ps coral bay is your best bet for tourist trade and all those places are drive able, Tala bit further xx


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Is SarahJaneB somehow posting on the wrong thread?

Pete


----------

